# Heaton Park - Sun 24th / Wed 27th November



## DannyOT (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody up for a round on any of these dates? Midweek a fourball can play for Â£9 each if booked through teeofftimes (Â£15 in the clubhouse) and its slightly more expensive at weekends. For those who havent played it, Its a very interesting course with many of the holes being played blind and over hills and ravines. Its a municipal and very casual so no formalities nor skill necessary (suits me fine).

Its a very hilly course and is a long slog considering its under 6000yds but it also drains well due to the slopes. Its within easy reach of most of the north west being just off the m60 which is also handy. I can arrange it for nearly and Sunday or Wednesday so dates are flexible.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2013)

Wednesday and Sundays aren't the best days for me but if you are free on a Monday or Friday I am normally available for a game.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 16, 2013)

I can do most Mondays too. I was planning on playing this Monday to get some practice in and also to see what condition it is in. Feel free to come along.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2013)

forecast is a bit iffy for Monday but I dont mind a bit of rain, my course is in decent nick if you fancy a game there, its only Â£7 as a guest of a member or I am happy to give HP a try.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 16, 2013)

I fancy Heaton park on Monday and I don't want to embarrass you at your home club with the way I'm currently playing. It is Â£10 per person on teeofftimes on Monday and it is usually completely empty during the week.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2013)

Fine , happy to play Heaton Park, its been over 30 years since I played there.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 16, 2013)

Any particular time for yourself? So long as I'm finished by half 4, I don't mind what time we tee off.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 16, 2013)

Next week is a complete no-no for me so will have to pass but will definitely get a game with you over there soon.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2013)

around 11?, it will dark by 4.30 anyway.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 16, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Next week is a complete no-no for me so will have to pass but will definitely get a game with you over there soon.
		
Click to expand...

Most of my lectures end in December so pretty much any day is good for me over Christmas/January, just give me a shout when you're about.



louise_a said:



			around 11?, it will dark by 4.30 anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 11 is fine. Do you want me to book a 2-ball via teeofftimes and you can pay me on the day? Could also just book 2 singles as it is so quiet that it will make no difference for them.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2013)

if you book both I'll settle up on Monday.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok. I'll book a 2 ball for 11. Should be there at about 10:40. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 17, 2013)

I was just about to post on here myself, see you there, we might even get lucky with the weather. I think its Â£10 each for a 2ball.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 18, 2013)

Sadly the weather looks awful today, however the rain is quite light and it isn't very cold. Should be a good test.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2013)

hopefully the rain will be gone by 12, not too much wind either. I am an optimist, mind.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 18, 2013)

Hope the game went well, weather stayed ok.

I managed to get out for 18 but it wasn't until after 12 and only knew too late to join you guys. I love the in-laws, sometimes....


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Hope the game went well, weather stayed ok.

I managed to get out for 18 but it wasn't until after 12 and only knew too late to join you guys. I love the in-laws, sometimes....
		
Click to expand...

We had a great round today, the golfing gods were with us and it barely rained at all. The course was in decent nick for what is essentially a municipal and it was a tough walk as usual. We were both shattered after 18.

I played much better than delamere and Louise played to handicap easily bar a few putting issues here and there. The course itself is an interesting challenge with almost every hole having a blind tee shot. I don't think either of us had an approach shot that wasn't on some form of slope or blind into the green. For a tenner each, it was a great day of golfing.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2013)

As Danny said, it was a great round, although very tiring with all the ups and downs, the weather held until we reached the last and bar the tee beds and bunkers it is in decent nick for a muni.

Lesssaid about my putting the better, I cuuld have played the back nine in level par instead of 4 5 over if it hadn't been for several 3 putts and missed under 2 foot putts.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 18, 2013)

I used to love playing Heaton park. A great test with a lot of really strong holes. I probably been about 8/9 years since I played there but I certainly haven't forgot the par 3 11th    Stunning hole, if I hit the green on that hole I went home happy! 
:whoo:


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 18, 2013)

I managed to get on the green in 1 on that hole and make a par  it was definitely my best tee shot of the day. I would have left the course extremely happy if I hadn't have left my PW somewhere  on the back 9 :/.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2013)

I hit a prefect reasonable 3 wood on the 11th and didn't even reach the green.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I used to love playing Heaton park. A great test with a lot of really strong holes. I probably been about 8/9 years since I played there but I certainly haven't forgot the par 3 11th    Stunning hole, if I hit the green on that hole I went home happy! 
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one over the huge ravine.  I would be happy with par all day long.  Played Heaton Park a few times when my brother was at Manchester Uni.  It's a great muni course but some of those hills are killer!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 18, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Is that the one over the huge ravine.  I would be happy with par all day long.  Played Heaton Park a few times when my brother was at Manchester Uni.  It's a great muni course but some of those hills are killer!
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one mate :thup:
Its hit the green or bust, if I remember rightly its about 180 all carry!  Nice par 5 12th coming back over the ravine as well.
There's some really great holes there, its just a shame it takes about 5hours to get round


----------



## Odvan (Nov 18, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			I managed to get on the green in 1 on that hole and make a par  it was definitely my best tee shot of the day. I would have left the course extremely happy if I hadn't have left my PW somewhere  on the back 9 :/.
		
Click to expand...

Doh!

Pete rescued my 52* at Delamere, a member of Louise Club rescued her PW at Ellesmere the day after and now yours may well be consigned to somebody else's bag .

Did you let the shop know on your way out? Hopefully someone will come good for you.


----------



## DannyOT (Nov 18, 2013)

I rang up when I got home but none of the golf staff were there; it was just a woman working for the temporary ice rink across the car park. I'll have to ring up tomorrow and hope for the best. If not, it may almost be a good enough reason for a new set of irons.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 18, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			I rang up when I got home but none of the golf staff were there; it was just a woman working for the temporary ice rink across the car park. I'll have to ring up tomorrow and hope for the best. If not, it may almost be a good enough reason for a new set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

lol, I like your style!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There's some really great holes there, its just a shame it takes about 5hours to get round 

Click to expand...


We got round in well under 4 hours today, I would imagine its just the weekends that are mobbed.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 18, 2013)

This is only a mile from where I work during the week - does it hold up well for a winter knock?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2013)

It wasn't too bad, the tee boxes are quite muddy and some are on mats but the fairways and greens were ok, but for a muni its not too bad.


----------

